# aggiornamento a portage 2.0.51-r15

## Onip

```
# emerge -Dupv portage

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  433 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-2  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6 [2.59-r5] 903 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/automake-1.5 [1.8.5-r1] (-uclibc) 514 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r2  (-uclibc) 647 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  (-uclibc) 465 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9  (-uclibc) 564 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  (-uclibc) 366 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1  0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.4  (-uclibc) 734 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r15 [2.0.51-r14] -build -debug (-selinux)271 kB

Total size of downloads: 4,899 kB

```

Sembra proprio che voglia fare prima un downgrade e poi un upgrade di automake e poi che voglia installarmene svariate versioni. cosa ne pensate? lo fa anche a voi?

Byez

----------

## GNUrànt

si lo fa anche a me, però sta ancora finendo non so se ha combinato casini

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a dare questa il comando con l'opzione -t almeno vedi chi richiede cosa

----------

## Onip

```
# emerge -Dtupv portage

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r15 [2.0.51-r14] -build -debug (-selinux)271 kB

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/zlib-1.2.2  -build -debug

[nomerge      ]    sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1  -build -debug -erandom -hardened (-multilib) +nls +nptl +pic -userlocales

[nomerge      ]     sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r6  -bootstrap -build -debug -livecd (-selinux) -static (-uclibc)

[nomerge      ]      sys-apps/util-linux-2.12i-r1  +crypt -debug +nls +pam +perl (-selinux) -static

[nomerge      ]       sys-apps/pam-login-3.14  -livecd +nls (-selinux)

[nomerge      ]        sys-libs/pam-0.77-r1  +berkdb -debug -pwdb (-selinux)

[ebuild  NS   ]         sys-devel/automake-1.9.4  (-uclibc) 734 kB

[ebuild  N    ]          sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1  0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]           sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  (-uclibc) 366 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]           sys-devel/automake-1.7.9  (-uclibc) 564 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]           sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  (-uclibc) 465 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]           sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r2  (-uclibc) 647 kB

[ebuild     UD]           sys-devel/automake-1.5 [1.8.5-r1] (-uclibc) 514 kB

[ebuild     U ]         sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6 [2.59-r5] 903 kB

[ebuild  N    ]          sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-2  0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]           sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  433 kB

Total size of downloads: 4,899 kB

```

Da quello che ho capito è proprio portage che richiede tutte quelle dipendenze, o no?

----------

## xchris

direi che e' normale.

Hanno introdotto automake-wrapper che richiede tutti gli automake

 *RDEPEND automake-wrapper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RDEPEND="=sys-devel/automake-1.4*
> 
>     =sys-devel/automake-1.5*
> ...

 

quello che non capisco e' perche' automake-1.8.5 e' nello slot del 1.5

```

*  sys-devel/automake :

        [   ] 1.4_p6 (1.4)

        [   ] 1.5 (1.5)

        [   ] 1.6.3 (1.6)

        [   ] 1.7.9 (1.7)

        [  I] 1.8.5-r1 (1.5)

        [   ] 1.8.5-r2 (1.8)

        [   ] 1.9.4 (1.9)

```

quindi e' normale che voglia downgradarlo.

Non so se poi questo e' un errore o meno....(direi di si)

cmq non e' un problema perche' nello slot 1.8 c'e' la versione nuova

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qui il perche' di questo cosa https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2017323#2017323 . E' la stessa cosa di prima

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> quello che non capisco e' perche' automake-1.8.5 e' nello slot del 1.5

 

Semplicemente perche' prima tutte le versioni venivano installate con l'ebuild della 1.8.5 e prendeva lo slot della 1.5.

----------

## xchris

bhe potevano anche aggiornalo...  :Smile: 

cmq ho chiesto nel thread indicato.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> bhe potevano anche aggiornalo... 

 

Si ma visto che ora nello slot della 1.5 c'e' la 1.8 devi prima toglierla e poi rimettere quella giusta, o almeno credo sia cosi'

EDIT: poi resta il fatto che la 1.8 vecchia e' un ebuild un po' diverso dagli altri visto che includeva tutti gli automake

----------

## maninthebox1

Ho sentito gente sul chan #gentoo di azzurra che aveva questo problema...ma a me proprio niente!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...no è assolutamente un problema... c'erano già altri post a riguardo per lo stesso problema quand'era ~x86 forse un mese e passa fa... oggi ho visto che è passato x86 e non dipende neanche da portage-2.0.51-r15... sono solo i nuovi ebuild per avere tutte le versioni di automake e autoconf seguendo la falsa riga di prima gcc e poi binutils...

----------

## kender_m

Dunque Ã¨ una "procedura" da ritenersi sicura?

posso aggiornare il portage ed automake sul mio server?   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kender_m wrote:*   

> Dunque Ã¨ una "procedura" da ritenersi sicura?
> 
> posso aggiornare il portage ed automake sul mio server?  

 

Io ho aggiornato senza problema

----------

## Onip

io ho aggiornato, anche se non ho ancora emerso niente.

----------

## gutter

Confermo quanto detto da fedeliallalinea. I developer hanno deciso di realizzare un pacchetto fake che sia wrapper per tutte le versioni correnti di automake (cioè quelle usate).

Dalla descrizione del pacchetto in questione:

```

* sys-devel/automake-wrapper

     Available versions:  1  

     Installed:           1

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         wrapper for automake to manage multiple automake versions

```

Si può emergere tutto tranquillamente senza alcun problema.

----------

## realthing

Grazie a tutti per le info... Ho appena lanciato un update world ed ero già impanicato!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stuart

grazie per le informazioni (e scusate per il doppio post)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stuart wrote:*   

> grazie per le informazioni (e scusate per il doppio post)

 

Prima di allarmarvi fate una ricerca sul forum la maggior parte delle volte qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema

----------

## neon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *stuart wrote:*   grazie per le informazioni (e scusate per il doppio post) 
> 
> Prima di allarmarvi fate una ricerca sul forum la maggior parte delle volte qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema

 

Giuro di averla fatta... mah sarà stato il mal di testa che avevo ieri. Il mio primo dup, festeggio  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Giuro di averla fatta... mah sarà stato il mal di testa che avevo ieri. Il mio primo dup, festeggio 

 

Tranquillo ti ho solo rimandato qua  :Razz: 

----------

